# How do you get your backgrounds to show?



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ive noticed at times that the background shows up really well when its wet but after it dries out its harder to see.. Are there any special tricks to this??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

huh? My background always shows.

A trick you can do though to show best, take vasoline and smear it on the glass of the tank on the back, then apply the background, then take a credit card and squeeze out all the air and stuff.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

someone else had mentioned this and I wasnt sure if they were just joshing me or what.. Ill try this


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol personally i've never tried it, if i had a show tank i would make a rock background inside the tank. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I have that problem too, thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, I tried the vasoline thing and it worked great! I used a wallpaper scraper to roll out the air bubbles. 

Now, as long as it does not eat a hole in my glass we are okay! LMAO


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Good to hear! lol it aint gonna eat a hole in glass , does it look alot better then being taped on?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Ive heard of people using cooking oil also. 

Not to alarm you but...

I kind of wonder about vasoline being a petroleum product, since your not supposed to use it on latex rubber(breaks down latex). Silicone rubber may be different though.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

using it made a world of difference on how well my background shows! Goodie, I really didnt use that much - I took a washcloth and smeared it on the background itself - a really, really thin layer. and yes Cichlid Man, it looks lots better than being taped on! LOL - its just sticking up there all by itself.. hehhehee


----------

